# Surprise When I Got Home



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

While wraping up the OB from a weekend of camping in PA, I was going to put my sewer hose in the rear bumper. Part way through, I changed my mind, and just threw it in the back of the truck. Did my walk around prior to leaving, as well as the gas stop. To my surprise, I had left my bumper cap on the bumper after playing with the sewer hose. After a 200+ mile drive over the river and through the woods, the cap was still sittin on the bumper when I pulled into my driveway. I would have NEVER guessed it could stay there.

Rich


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I find it just amazing sometimes what will stay put while travelling (like the time I left my coffee on the counter top...


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Ditto- Like the time I placed my Dunkin Donuts styrofoam coffee cup on my truck bumper, while hooking up the RQS. Couldn't find it when we were leaving. Drove 130 miles home, and when I went to unhook, there she was. The only complaint I had was, it was cold by then.


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids (Aug 10, 2009)

Ditto here as well - Two years ago we drove 5 hours with our pop up to a campground on the Maine/New Hampshire border. I was floored when we arrived to see my shears sitting on the roof of the pop up. I had them out to cut the end of a plastic tie off and must have set them on the roof. They stayed put through all the hours of driving, starting, stopping and pouring rain. From then on, before taking off, I walked around once checking everything below the pop up and then again to check everything on top.


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

Ahhh, yes...but put that pop in the hands of a teenager INSIDE the tow vehicle and it is sure to tip and spill all over...just sayin...


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Sounds like the time I put the 20 amp adapter on the rear trailer bumper while putting the electrical cord back in the squirrel hole before taking off on a trip. Did a quick walk around when I stopped at Tim Horton's for coffee 20 miles later, over country roads and expressway, guess what was sitting right where I left it!


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

3 times for me. I left a hitch pin for a bike rack on my bumper, drove down a seasonal bumpy road, and it was still there. I don't know what keeps stuff on bumpers, but it has saved me a couple of times. I can't believe you didn't loose that cap on the camper. TT's bumpers are much rougher while traveling than an automobile.


----------



## OutbackInfront (Jun 27, 2006)

Kinda makes me wonder what all stuff fell off???


----------



## spepi (Apr 12, 2010)

i was in Wells Maine for Memorial Day weekend, and we were driving around, and stopped at a store to buy some stuff. After we made our purchase, I brought the stuff to the truck, and my phone was sitting on the bumper in plain view....no one saw it....and for the last 2 hours we were out, I kept telling my wife, I dont have my phone, so hopefully the kids dont try to reach us...


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Then there was the time I loaded the back of my truck with cardboard and other misc junk from the basement. Lashed it down, used bungees and a cargo net. By the time I got to the transfer station, about 1/4 of the cardboard was gone. Found it all on my way back home.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Then there was the time I loaded the back of my truck with cardboard and other misc junk from the basement. Lashed it down, used bungees and a cargo net. By the time I got to the transfer station, about 1/4 of the cardboard was gone. Found it all on my way back home.
> 
> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view


Apparently your mistake was not just setting it on the bumper....


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

deanintemp said:


> Ahhh, yes...but put that pop in the hands of a teenager INSIDE the tow vehicle and it is sure to tip and spill all over...just sayin...


Are your signature pictures from KOA in hocking hills?


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Nathan said:


> Then there was the time I loaded the back of my truck with cardboard and other misc junk from the basement. Lashed it down, used bungees and a cargo net. By the time I got to the transfer station, about 1/4 of the cardboard was gone. Found it all on my way back home.
> 
> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view


Apparently your mistake was not just setting it on the bumper....








[/quote]








Exactly- or maybe I should have just layed the cardboard on the roof, I'd have been fine!


----------

